# Solved: Can't access certain websites when wireless router is attached to ADSL modem



## c800957276 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello,
First post here. I have a rather peculiar issue.
When I plug my computer to my ADSL modem, I can access the internet with no problems; however, when I plug in my wireless router to the modem, some websites do not load (my bank's website, some government sites, my work's citrix interface, etc). As soon as I unplug my router and plug directly to the modem, the websites are accessible again.
Now, I have three desktops, two of these connected via wireless, one hard wired. All of them present the same problem when the router is plugged. My laptop has no problems connecting to any website, even when connected to the router via wireless or hard wired.
Is there a problem with my desktops' settings? Like I said, the laptop works fine.
My modem:
TP-Link TD8840T
My router:
AIRLINK101 AR670W

I run out of ideas, please help.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

What error do you see when these websites do not load? And are you connected wirelessly or though a wired LAN port?


----------



## BrassMonkey1980 (Aug 3, 2009)

Router may be filtering...

Log into your router (type 192.168.1.1 into browser) using your user name and password. Choose advanced setup go to system >>reset.

Reset the router back to the factory setting and that will remopve any filtering it may be preforming. 

You can also configure the routers firewall for any client filtering or MAC Control settings.


----------



## c800957276 (Aug 4, 2009)

Curly said:


> What error do you see when these websites do not load? And are you connected wirelessly or though a wired LAN port?


The pages just go blank, or it says that the browser cannot connect to the site. This happens when I am connected either way, wireless or wired through LAN port.


----------



## c800957276 (Aug 4, 2009)

BrassMonkey1980 said:


> Router may be filtering...
> 
> Log into your router (type 192.168.1.1 into browser) using your user name and password. Choose advanced setup go to system >>reset.
> 
> ...


I'll try this and let you know what happens.


----------



## c800957276 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello,
I was out of town for a few days, but when I came back I decided to give this another try. I got it working, by doing the following:

1. I run services.msc from the "run" window on Windows XP, and changed the settings under DNS client to "Status started" and "Startup type Automatic"

2. Then, I flushed my DNS cache by doing the following: run ipconfig /flushdns; then I edited the registry as follows: Navigated to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ Dnscache\Parameters , *and then built a new DWORD value called *NegativeCacheTime* giving it a value of *0* (all this by following instructions from a friend of mine)

3. Next, I "upgraded" the firmware on my router (I say "upgraded" because I did not really need to, I already had the most current version, but I decided to reinstall in case of bugs, etc)

And that was it, I restarted everything, gave it a couple of minutes, and everything is working.
I was also about to follow the instructions in the following tread:
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/788625-solved-i-cant-access-certain.html
but since I got the issue fixed by following the method I described first, I did not need to. I don't know if this will work for everyone, but it worked for me.


----------

